# Anke Engelke nackt @ Galaveranstaltung zur 25. Verleihung Euro Filmpreises |mit Balken| x2



## henkbioly (3 Dez. 2012)




----------



## gaddaf (3 Dez. 2012)

Und wer montiert jetzt die Balken weg???


----------



## borstel (3 Dez. 2012)

Parole - Der Balken muss weg, der balken muss weg!


----------



## diskosepp (3 Dez. 2012)

borstel schrieb:


> Parole - Der Balken muss weg, der balken muss weg!



Die Balken müssen weg:thumbup:


----------



## Jone (3 Dez. 2012)

Vielen Dank für Anke  Sehr heißer Spot :drip:


----------



## djblack0 (3 Dez. 2012)

Ohne die Balken .....


----------



## reptilo (3 Dez. 2012)

noch schöner wäre es ohne balken


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2012)

sauber, danke


----------



## dörty (3 Dez. 2012)

Fallen die Balken schon unter Zensur?

Danke für die Gifs.:thumbup:


----------



## Sarafin (3 Dez. 2012)

sch..Balken,i moags net ;-)


----------



## fa1234 (3 Dez. 2012)

hmm die balken stören natürlich ein wenig...


----------



## mike.lotz (3 Dez. 2012)

Ein wenig Kreativität ist hier gefragt


----------



## Brechter1990 (3 Dez. 2012)

Schade, ohne Balken wäre es besser....


----------



## drbundy (3 Dez. 2012)

Vielen Dank !


----------



## TobiasB (3 Dez. 2012)

billige Tusse


----------



## Gustavs8 (3 Dez. 2012)

auch mit Balken ganz nett anzuschauen


----------



## tobacco (3 Dez. 2012)

wie gesagt - die balken mussen weg


----------



## comatron (3 Dez. 2012)

Sollen die Balken wirklich weg ???


----------



## snoopy63 (3 Dez. 2012)

dörty schrieb:


> Fallen die Balken schon unter Zensur?


Dann wären sie ja weg.


----------



## son165 (3 Dez. 2012)

Danke, aber gibts das auch in einer Version mit mehr als 256 Farben und in HD? (Ich meine als richtiges Video)


----------



## hade1208 (3 Dez. 2012)

Ich glaube mancher wäre ganz schön enttäuscht, wenn der Balken weg wäre. Newton lässt grüssen.


----------



## mcfrost (4 Dez. 2012)

Was die schwarzen Balken schon alles in ihrem Leben gesehen haben. 

Danke


----------



## sga5 (4 Dez. 2012)

gibts das auch ohne balken???


----------



## snoopy63 (4 Dez. 2012)

sga5 schrieb:


> gibts das auch ohne balken???


Frag mal beim Sender nach


----------



## basass (3 Apr. 2013)

ohne balken wäre es natürlich interresanter

trotzdem :thx:


----------



## Max100 (3 Apr. 2013)

Aber ihre kleinen Trippelschritte sind wirklich Klasse!


----------



## Körmit312 (6 Apr. 2013)

super danke


----------



## Toadie (7 Apr. 2013)

Danke Anke, aber die Balken hättest Dir sparen können


----------



## Locken (7 Apr. 2013)

Sehr schön,aber ohne die Balken noch besser


----------



## heinihero (9 Apr. 2013)

Was soll ich sagen, ich seh nur schwarz ;-)


----------



## vdsbulli (9 Apr. 2013)

jep... weg mit den Balken... lol


----------



## proselly (15 Apr. 2013)

Schade, aber die schwarzen Balken stören irgendwie :angry:


----------



## stopslhops (27 Juli 2013)

hade1208 schrieb:


> Ich glaube mancher wäre ganz schön enttäuscht, wenn der Balken weg wäre. Newton lässt grüssen.



:angry: na Hauptsache D U hast keine Probleme mit der Schwerkraft!


----------



## luv (30 Juli 2013)

Blöder Balken :angry:


----------



## Soulfire (4 Jan. 2014)

Dankeschön!


----------



## ttck74 (26 Nov. 2015)

Heutzutage trägt Frau Balken!


----------



## chini72 (26 Nov. 2015)

:thx: für ANKE!!


----------



## Laubfrosch (26 Nov. 2015)

wäre ohne balken besser,oder?


----------



## leech47 (27 Nov. 2015)

Wo bleibt das Making-of?


----------



## kleistermeister08 (30 Nov. 2015)

Wäre mir auch ohne Balken wesentlich lieber !! Aber sonst :thx:


----------



## Hairlover (17 Okt. 2017)

Ist sie jetzt rasiert oder nicht?


----------



## Tittelelli (17 Okt. 2017)

Hairlover schrieb:


> Ist sie jetzt rasiert oder nicht?



Deine Probleme möchte die Welt haben? Und bist Du rasiert oder nicht?:WOW::WOW:


----------

